# BMW R7 - legendary Art Deco beauty to be reborn



## MotoIcon1 (Jun 13, 2018)

BMW r7 is an Art Deco bike that was built by a talented engineer Alfred Boning. the bike is gorgeous and can't go into mass production due to high costs.... so its stored away until it was found by accident 70 years later. they restored it but it still never went into production. recently I found this sketch of nmoto design ....maybe they will bring it back to life...here are the pics of a prototype and their sketch below...would you buy?


----------



## MotoIcon1 (Jun 13, 2018)

anyone any thoughts about this?


----------



## MotoIcon1 (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvGF6tBvwE0


----------

